# Me and our 8th



## Beesadon (Jan 9, 2020)

We have another wonderful day , here is old grandaddy pops being paternal









P.s , I am knackered oops: fair play to @Bricey :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Best time of the day when they're asleep and you can look at how lovely they are (and quickly forget about the playdoh they've walked into the shaggy rug and spilt apple and blackcurrant all over the sofa!)


----------

